# How can I instal LaunchBox on my Amazon Fire TV Stick Lite?



## mike22 (Apr 29, 2021)

I had hoped it would be as simple as inserting my Fire Stick into my computer and copying existing files over, but File Explorer refuses to identify it as a device to which I can transfer files :/

So, how do I go about doing this? For Game Boy (Color), Game Boy Advance, GameCube, and PS2 games, I have SameBoy, mGBA, Dolphin (may not work), and PCSX2 (probably won't work). All I had to do was inform LaunchBox "Hello there. For these game types, open these emulators "and there you have it. It was successful.

However, I'm not sure how to do this on a Fire TV Stick Lite.

Despite only downloading 3-4 programmes and cleaning the cache/data of everything else, it appears that I have less than 3 GB of storage to work with. Should I then just use RetroArch? It should be smaller than LaunchBox + at least four different emulators, in my opinion.
192.168.8.1
192.168.100.1
router-net.com/pt


----------

